# LED strip lighting



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

It will be very hard to light up an aquarium well enough to grow plants, using that LED product. The strips are made with very low wattage LEDs, which produce less light than we need. 

One of the cheapest ways to use LEDs to light a tank is to buy Ebay 1 watt LEDs, and DIY a light using them and cheap LED drivers. I have experimented with some of them and found that they are usable for many tanks - http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/108678-cheap-led-light.html


----------



## shortsboy (Feb 6, 2011)

There are several threads on here of people using that style of LED strip lights on their tanks (mine is here). 

These are ok as night lights, but would require probably more than 10 of those strands to get to a really good light level. Which would be kinda crazy.


----------

